# Dilemma - long but please give opinions.



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Seems to me you are answering your own question already. You have pointed out lots of reasons not to take her... You know your horse. If you want this to be a positive experience for her, why not wait until you can do it just for a day instead of all weekend?


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

I just want to point out that she will be less likely to get bored or stress with the panels as opposed to a stall, because she will be able to look about, it will be open and airy, not dark and claustrophobic, and she will likely have grass to pick.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

Are you going to be at the show all weekend? I guess I would go and on the days that you dont show (friday and sunday) I would take the opportunity to ride her around (if that is allowed) to get her out and about with other horses. If you are riding or even leading her around she wont be in the stall and it would be a good chance for both of you to get exposed to showing (not know your showing history) When i first bought April I would bring her to shows that I would be showing my other horse just to get her exposed to new things. Sometimes I didnt even ride her I would just lead her around and we would find the spot in the barn with the most commotion and stall her there for the show. It really helped calm her down when I did take just her to show. 

But you must consider your feelings, if you are nervous about it then more then likely your horse will sense it.


----------



## sunners (May 24, 2008)

I could be at the show all weekend - (I have lots of showing experience). But I just don't see it being as positive as a one-day show.

I decided against taking her,
but I'm getting screwed out $100 over it, so I don't know what to do about that.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

northernmama said:


> Seems to me you are answering your own question already. You have pointed out lots of reasons not to take her... You know your horse. If you want this to be a positive experience for her, why not wait until you can do it just for a day instead of all weekend?


I agree with her. The fact the show is a few days is going to be more than enough stress for her. I would take your mare to a few horse shows that are only a day long with a couple classes until she gets the hang of it. Not a 3 day show stuck in 4 panels.


----------

